# 21 years sober this month



## Bretrick (May 17, 2022)

I was an extreme alcoholic in as much as I started drinking at age 12 to dull the events occurring at that time and previous.
By age 15, when I started working - earning an income - I was what is now classed as an alcoholic, drinking daily.
Small town Tasmania in the 70's allowed this to occur.
As the years progressed my drinking became heavier and by age 30 I was diagnosed with cirrhosis.
It took me another 8 years to completely stop drinking having made two previous attempts during those 8 years.
I think the only reason I finally stopped was that my last hangover lasted a whole week and I was totally sick of being sick.


----------



## hawkdon (May 17, 2022)

Happy Anniversary Bretrick !!!! I know the feeling!!!! (currently 39 yrs and counting)//////


----------



## C50 (May 17, 2022)

Congratulations!!  I'm at the 39 year point, hard to believe.  I grew up in a family of mean hard drinking alcoholics and started drinking myself in seventh grade.  My dad would actually buy beer for me to sell at school, that resulted eventually in my first alcohol bust.lol

I stopped drinking at 22 because I was again arrested and when taken into the jail the booking officer knew me by name like I was an old friend.  That was it, I said f this, I'm not ending up like the rest of my family.

Stay strong and keep up your good work!!!


----------



## Bretrick (May 17, 2022)

hawkdon said:


> Happy Anniversary Bretrick !!!! I know the feeling!!!! (currently 39 yrs and counting)//////


Thank you.
39 years and the thought of drinking is but a long ago memory.
So pleased I stopped all those years ago. I would have been dead a long time ago if I had continued.


----------



## Bretrick (May 17, 2022)

C50 said:


> Congratulations!!  I'm at the 39 year point, hard to believe.  I grew up in a family of mean hard drinking alcoholics and started drinking myself in seventh grade.  My dad would actually buy beer for me to sell at school, that resulted eventually in my first alcohol bust.lol
> 
> I stopped drinking at 22 because I was again arrested and when taken into the jail the booking officer knew me by name like I was an old friend.  That was it, I said f this, I'm not ending up like the rest of my family.
> 
> Stay strong and keep up your good work!!!


Thank you.
When we look at our influences and how they ended up, it can be a sobering thing to do.
My father died an alcoholic at 64? My eldest brother died an alcoholic at age 32.
I really did not want to die an alcoholic before reaching a senior age.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Marie5656 (May 17, 2022)

*That is great. I remember going to Gamblers Anonymous, which used the same 12 steps..but adapted to  gambling.  The two I had a problem with were admitting I had a problem, and them making amends, especially to my husband, especially as he was not the most supportive person.  I am glad I could discuss that at my meetings, and realized I was not alone*


----------



## Bretrick (May 17, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *That is great. I remember going to Gamblers Anonymous, which used the same 12 steps..but adapted to  gambling.  The two I had a problem with were admitting I had a problem, and them making amends, especially to my husband, especially as he was not the most supportive person.  I am glad I could discuss that at my meetings, and realized I was not alone*


I think it is great when we can stop doing those things that are destructive.
The most difficult thing is realising we have a problem, then owning up to the facts


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 17, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> I was an extreme alcoholic in as much as I started drinking at age 12 to dull the events occurring at that time and previous.
> By age 15, when I started working - earning an income - I was what is now classed as an alcoholic, drinking daily.
> Small town Tasmania in the 70's allowed this to occur.
> As the years progressed my drinking became heavier and by age 30 I was diagnosed with cirrhosis.
> ...


Congratulations on your sobriety, twenty one years is a good long time, I admire you.  I'm sure that wasn't easy to accomplish....kudos.  Sounds like if you hadn't taken action back then, you might not have been here with us and posting on this board today.  Stay positive, take pride in what you've accomplished.....and hugs.


----------



## Bretrick (May 17, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> Congratulations on your sobriety, twenty one years is a good long time, I admire you.  I'm sure that wasn't easy to accomplish....kudos.  Sounds like if you hadn't taken action back then, you might not have been here with us and posting on this board today.  Stay positive, take pride in what you've accomplished.....and hugs.


Thank you.
I would definitely died many years ago if I had continued drinking.


----------



## JustDave (May 17, 2022)

26 years here. Quitting was one of the best things I've done in my life.  Congratulations on your 21. I wish you many more.


----------



## Bretrick (May 17, 2022)

JustDave said:


> 26 years here. Quitting was one of the best things I've done in my life.  Congratulations on your 21. I wish you many more.


Thank you and congratulations yourself.
Best thing I have done as well.


----------



## officerripley (May 17, 2022)

All of you!


----------



## dobielvr (May 17, 2022)

Congrats bretrick!
You've earned it..


----------



## Bretrick (May 17, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> Congrats bretrick!
> You've earned it..


Thank you.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 17, 2022)

Well done!


----------



## feywon (May 17, 2022)

Congratulations, Bretrick and every one else who has also conquered an addiction.  Happy for all of you.  
For some people it is harder  because in some cases the addictions have physical components as well as emotional, tho emotional triggers can be very powerful.  In any case it is an accomplishment and you should be proud of yourselves.


----------



## Leann (May 17, 2022)

Excellent! Congratulations to you.


----------



## RadishRose (May 17, 2022)

So happy for you!


----------



## Packerjohn (May 17, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> I was an extreme alcoholic in as much as I started drinking at age 12 to dull the events occurring at that time and previous.
> By age 15, when I started working - earning an income - I was what is now classed as an alcoholic, drinking daily.
> Small town Tasmania in the 70's allowed this to occur.
> As the years progressed my drinking became heavier and by age 30 I was diagnosed with cirrhosis.
> ...


Congratulations, Bretrick!  I'm 76 so my drinking days are behind me.  Actually, I enjoy a glass of rum and coke but living alone as I am I go for weeks without tasting any booze.  When I was young (and rather stupid) I enjoyed some wild parties.  No more and no longer.  I used to make vine and after my wife died I am stuck with about 25 bottles.  They are gathering dust.

The trouble with booze is that it is a socially accepted drug.  Just watch those old black and white movies or movies from England.  If they drank as much in real life as they do in the movies, all the actors would be dead from cirrhosis of the liver in their 50s.


----------



## Pinky (May 17, 2022)

You are strong, Bretrick .. all the best to you, always!


----------



## Bretrick (May 17, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Congratulations, Bretrick!  I'm 76 so my drinking days are behind me.  Actually, I enjoy a glass of rum and coke but living alone as I am I go for weeks without tasting any booze.  When I was young (and rather stupid) I enjoyed some wild parties.  No more and no longer.  I used to make vine and after my wife died I am stuck with about 25 bottles.  They are gathering dust.
> 
> The trouble with booze is that it is a socially accepted drug.  Just watch those old black and white movies or movies from England.  If they drank as much in real life as they do in the movies, all the actors would be dead from cirrhosis of the liver in their 50s.


Thank you.
The hardest thing for me when I did eventually stop was that I had to change my whole lifestyle.
Because everything I did, everywhere I went there was always booze.
To stop everything and go in a new, unknown direction was rather difficult.
I think that is when I started venturing out into the countryside. No booze out there. Only nature and the critters.
The Aussie bush is my place to go when stress starts to creep in.


----------



## Bretrick (May 17, 2022)

Pinky said:


> You are strong, Bretrick .. all the best to you, always!


Thank you.


----------



## Bretrick (May 17, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Well done!


Thank you.


----------



## Bretrick (May 17, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> So happy for you!


Thank you.


----------



## Bretrick (May 17, 2022)

Leann said:


> Excellent! Congratulations to you.


Thank you.


----------



## Forerunner (May 17, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> I was an extreme alcoholic in as much as I started drinking at age 12 to dull the events occurring at that time and previous.
> By age 15, when I started working - earning an income - I was what is now classed as an alcoholic, drinking daily.
> Small town Tasmania in the 70's allowed this to occur.
> As the years progressed my drinking became heavier and by age 30 I was diagnosed with cirrhosis.
> ...


Congratulations, Bretrick!  I bet you can recall a time when life without drinking seemed impossible. I know I can. The first time I got drunk, I was 12. I felt green for 5 days. Blacked out and puked all over a cop car. Some of us can drink. Some of us can't.


----------



## Bretrick (May 17, 2022)

Forerunner said:


> Congratulations, Bretrick!  I bet you can recall a time when life without drinking seemed impossible. I know I do. The first time I got drunk, I was 12. I felt green for 5 days. Blacked out and puked all over a cop car. Some of us can drink. Some of us can't.


Honestly I never thought I could live without having a drink.
Look at me now. The thought of drinking never comes into my life. Amazed.


----------



## Bretrick (May 17, 2022)

feywon said:


> Congratulations, Bretrick and every one else who has also conquered an addiction.  Happy for all of you.
> For some people it is harder  because in some cases the addictions have physical components as well as emotional, tho emotional triggers can be very powerful.  In any case it is an accomplishment and you should be proud of yourselves.


Thank you, feywon.
In my case, I stopped twice, restarted when I thought I was strong enough to have a "social drink" only.
So wrong. Within 6 months of restarting I was back in the gutter - literally - then homeless.
So the third time I stopped I knew that it had to be forever.
I was unable to stop at one - two or three drinks.
It was - get pissed everytime.


----------



## palides2021 (May 17, 2022)

Congratulations, Bretrick! You made some good choices in your life and you're better off for it!


----------



## palides2021 (May 17, 2022)

Congratulations to all those who stopped drinking!


----------



## Bretrick (May 17, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Congratulations, Bretrick! You made some good choices in your life and you're better off for it!


Thank you.


----------



## Kika (May 17, 2022)

Congratulations Bretrick!!   Such a wonderful and difficult accomplishment.
You have so much to be proud of along with the others here who have accomplished the same.


----------



## Bretrick (May 17, 2022)

Kika said:


> Congratulations Bretrick!!   Such a wonderful and difficult accomplishment.
> You have so much to be proud of along with the others here who have accomplished the same.


Thank you.


----------



## feywon (May 17, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> Thank you, feywon.
> In my case, I stopped twice, restarted when I thought I was strong enough to have a "social drink" only.
> So wrong. Within 6 months of restarting I was back in the gutter - literally - then homeless.
> So the third time I stopped I knew that it had to be forever.
> ...


At least you recognised that for you moderation isn't an option; some, never accept that.  They're on/off the wagon their whole lives---often dragging their loved ones thru hell in the process.


----------



## Jules (May 17, 2022)

Well done @Bretrick and all the others who have kicked an addiction.  It would be extremely difficult.


----------



## Bretrick (May 17, 2022)

Jules said:


> Well done @Bretrick and all the others who have kicked an addiction.  It would be extremely difficult.


Thank you.


----------



## SeniorBen (May 17, 2022)

Congratulations, Bretrick! That's a major accomplishment!

I was a drunkard throughout my 20s to the point where I lost my car on occasion as well as woke up not knowing where I was more times than I care to remember. I also wrecked a few cars and spent a few days in jail for various alcohol-related offenses.

Quitting was one of the toughest things I ever did. I still drink now occasionally during social events, but it's pretty rare. There's no thrill to it anymore. And I refuse to get behind the wheel even after one drink.


----------



## Geezer Garage (May 17, 2022)

Good on you Bretrick. Not an easy thing. I've seen so many lives destroyed by alcoholism, and other addictions. I've been lucky, in that I have always been able to walk away from the edge. Not that I haven't visited it more than a few times.


----------



## Bretrick (May 17, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Congratulations, Bretrick! That's a major accomplishment!
> 
> I was a drunkard throughout my 20s to the point where I lost my car on occasion as well as woke up not knowing where I was more times than I care to remember. I also wrecked a few cars and spent a few days in jail for various alcohol-related offenses.
> 
> Quitting was one of the toughest things I ever did. I still drink now occasionally during social events, but it's pretty rare. There's no thrill to it anymore. And I refuse to get behind the wheel even after one drink.


Thank you.   
Once I completely stopped I never wanted to drink again. It gave me too much misery and I was unable to stop drinking once I started. I would drink myself into a coma so often.
Also not knowing what I had done the previous night or how I got home. Wake up in a strange house, et al.


----------



## Bretrick (May 17, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> Good on you Bretrick. Not an easy thing. I've seen so many lives destroyed by alcoholism, and other addictions. I've been lucky, in that I have always been able to walk away from the edge. Not that I haven't visited it more than a few times.


Thank you.
Alcohol took my father when I was 25, alcohol took my brother when he was 32.
Dead end addiction of which I was able to pull away from, without help.


----------



## Alligatorob (May 17, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> *21 years sober this month*


Congrats man!  That is great, it really is!


----------



## Bretrick (May 17, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Congrats man!  That is great, it really is!


Thank you


----------



## terry123 (May 17, 2022)

Congrats to you Bretrick and all the others here who have quit the drinking.  Its very hard to do and so many do not make it.  I had a very close friend who was active in AA and I admired him for his efforts to stay sober. His life changed for the better when he stopped and I am so proud of him!


----------



## JonSR77 (May 17, 2022)

Have had many friends in AA (NA too).  Because of allergy problems with all drugs, could never take...just would get sick, not high.
Lost 5 friends to heroin. Not fun.

I respect the hard work it takes to overcome substance abuse issues.

Wishing everyone well in their recovery!


----------



## rgp (May 18, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> I was an extreme alcoholic in as much as I started drinking at age 12 to dull the events occurring at that time and previous.
> By age 15, when I started working - earning an income - I was what is now classed as an alcoholic, drinking daily.
> Small town Tasmania in the 70's allowed this to occur.
> As the years progressed my drinking became heavier and by age 30 I was diagnosed with cirrhosis.
> ...



  Congratulations !!! Sorry you had to go through what you did ....... But at the same time you are to be admired .... for what you accomplished !


----------



## Medusa (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (May 18, 2022)

Congratulations on your journey of freedom


----------



## Bretrick (May 18, 2022)

rgp said:


> Congratulations !!! Sorry you had to go through what you did ....... But at the same time you are to be admired .... for what you accomplished !


Thank you


----------



## Bretrick (May 18, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Congratulations on your journey of freedom


Thank You


----------



## Mizmo (May 18, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2022)

Fantastic... !!


----------



## GoneFishin (May 18, 2022)

Congratulations.


----------



## Jace (May 18, 2022)

..."Way-ta-go"!


----------



## helenbacque (May 18, 2022)

Congratulations


----------



## oldpop (May 18, 2022)

Congrats Bretrick!


----------



## Bretrick (May 18, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> View attachment 221648


Thank you


----------



## Bretrick (May 18, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Fantastic... !!


Thank You


----------



## Bretrick (May 18, 2022)

GoneFishin said:


> Congratulations. View attachment 221652


Thank You


----------



## Bretrick (May 18, 2022)

Jace said:


> ..."Way-ta-go"!


Thank You


----------



## Bretrick (May 18, 2022)

helenbacque said:


> Congratulations


Thank You


----------



## Bretrick (May 18, 2022)

oldpop said:


> Congrats Bretrick!


Thank You


----------



## MarkinPhx (May 22, 2022)

It's over eight years for me but more importantly I have been sober for the past 24 hours  Thank you for sharing this and congratulations.


----------



## C50 (May 22, 2022)

The sad thing about alcohol is even though I haven't had a drink in 39 years it continues to negitivly affect my life, and I absolutly hate it!

My wife's drinking was a huge factor in ruining our marriage.  I have walked away from friends because of their drinking habits.  My son went off the rails for a few years with drinking.  After I divorced and started dating again I realized so much of today's lifestyles involve drinking that I was a social outcast.  My siblings still deal with alcoholism and it's affects.

I f**king hate alcohol.


----------



## TC Steve (May 26, 2022)

Congratulations!
I know its not easy. Been 15 years for me.


----------



## Bretrick (May 26, 2022)

TC Steve said:


> Congratulations!
> I know its not easy. Been 15 years for me.


Thank you. I was hard initially because I had to change my whole lifestyle. Everything I done, everywhere I went, there was alcohol. So to stay away from that meant giving up my "drinking buddies"
I went out into the Aussie bush instead. Been going out there ever since and totally love the seclusion - and the critters.


----------

